
Attack code for 'unpatchable' USB flaw released - sarreph
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29475566
======
2510c39011c5
There had been some discussion here on this topic a couple of days ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8400796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8400796)

